# Music for Dark Nights and Full Moons (2003)



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Various Artists – Music for Dark Nights and Full Moons (2003)
Mix*

This is one of those unusual mixes I found on somebody’s blog years ago … I don’t know who put this mix of tracks together, I don’t know whose blog I found it on … I just downloaded it, dug it, and kept it. This is not your father’s or grandfather’s Halloween music (which is what I often listen to).

The first seven tracks are beat-heavy drum ‘n bass tracks. Highlights here include “Dead by Dawn” by Depth Charge and “Flesheater Boulevard” by Funki Porcini – both feature sound clips and low beats per minute. The first track, “Tricks n’ Treats” by Kid Koala, is built around a remarkably clever sound clip from Charlie Brown. The last six tracks are more of a dark ambient / industrial noise set of tracks, only one of which features any rhythm. They are all good selections, though one track runs 13:50 … a bit long for a mix. 

I find this to be an enjoyable sample of what happened with spooky music in the last couple decades (most of these tracks hail from the 90’s, a few from the 00’s). The transition from beats to beatless halfway through the mix is a bit startling, but if the mixer had alternated tracks the inconsistency would’ve made it messy.

Here’s a tracklisting:
Kid Koala – Tricks n’ Treats
DJ Spooky – Haunted Beat
Depth Charge – Dead By Dawn
Funki Porcini – Flesheater Boulevard
Source Direct – Haunted
Dillinja – Ghost Stories
Wumpscut – Thorns
Dhi – Black Hour
Numb – Spasm
Front Line Assembly – Mortal
Ah Cama Sotz – The Howl of the Werewolf
Namanax – The Return of the Deadly Mantis
Sielwolf – Freitag

I've got the mix up on 4shared, if you are interested.


----------

